# Milan-Fiorentina: domenica 17 gennaio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Milan-Fiorentina, domenica 17 gennaio 2016 ore 20.45.

Dopo la qualificazione per le semifinali di Tim Cup c'è la prima giornata del girone di ritorno Serie A 2015/2016.

La gara è in programma domenica 17 gennaio 2016 alle ore 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta da Sky e Premium.

A seguire tutte le notizie sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ahia


----------



## kolao95 (13 Gennaio 2016)

La vedo davvero dura. La Fiorentina potenzialmente, per come gioca, può piallarci. Servirà tanta organizzazione.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ci piallano, senza ritegno e senza pietà.
Abbiamo davanti un trittico da zero punti, che sancirà il destino dell'allenatore...sarebbe meglio anticipare e cambiare subito, prima delle inevitabili disfatte.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2016)

Tra Fiorentina, Empoli ed Inter faremo sì e no 1 punto


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tra Fiorentina, Empoli ed Inter faremo sì e no 1 punto



In condizioni normali si potrebbe sperare in una vittoria d'orgoglio nel derby,ma questi l'orgoglio non sanno cosa sia. 0/9 sicuro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2016)

0-4 facile come col Napoli.

Complimenti alla Fiorentina, tecnicamente c'è un divario enorme ed è giusto il risultato.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Brutta roba


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2016)

La fiorentina le ha prese con la lazio giusto pochi giorni fa, comunque.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Gennaio 2016)

niente è impossibile! Forza Milan, bisogna crederci!


----------



## Black (14 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tra Fiorentina, Empoli ed Inter faremo sì e no 1 punto



probabilmente firmerei per fare 1 punto nel derby, ma non faremo neppure quello


----------



## neversayconte (14 Gennaio 2016)

no le prossime tre prevedo due pareggi con fiorentina e empoli e la solita, ennesima sconfitta nel derby.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2016)

Tutto questo pessimismo mi piace.

Nelle prossime 3 gare faremo 6-7 punti


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Se giochiamo come il primo tempo di ieri sera, magari qualcosa di buono ne esce. Se giochiamo come nel secondo tempo, ne riprendiamo altri 3...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Gonzalo Rodriguez salta il Milan per squalifica.

Sarà Doveri l'arbitro di Milan-Fiorentina.*


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

*L'arbitro di Milan - Fiorentina sarà Doveri.*


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'arbitro di Milan - Fiorentina sarà Doveri.*



a me sto Doveri non piace proprio...


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Gennaio 2016)

La fiorentina comunque non è che sia una squadra di campioni sono molto organizzati(e questo perché giocano insieme da molti anni).


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2016)

La partita comincia alle 20.45 e finisce alle 21.30.
In caso contrario se pensate che il Milan giocherà solo il secondo tempo entrate alle 21.30.
Se gira male alle 21 tutti a casa.
Comunque questi non li posso vedere, quando li abbiamo battuti l'ultima volta? mi sa che è qualche anno ormai..


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La partita comincia alle 20.45 e finisce alle 21.30.
> In caso contrario se pensate che il Milan giocherà solo il secondo tempo entrate alle 21.30.
> Se gira male alle 21 tutti a casa.
> Comunque questi non li posso vedere, quando li abbiamo battuti l'ultima volta? mi sa che è qualche anno ormai..



0-2 quando c'era Seedorf in panca. Reti di Mexés e Balo.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Gennaio 2016)

Odio la Fiorentina, mi ricordo nel 2012 il goal del pippone di Amauri ci e' costato lo scudetto.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

attenzione che in difesa giocano con tomovic roncaglia astori...se non segni a questi 3 puoi pure dichiarare fallimento.


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2016)

"La partita della svolta" (cit.)


----------



## Nicco (14 Gennaio 2016)

Una vittoria rilancerebbe Sinisa secondo voi?


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Una vittoria rilancerebbe Sinisa secondo voi?



Io credo sia obbligato a vincere..altrimenti ciao ciao..non aspettano altro.
Ma forse ad esser buoni con un pareggio la scampa ma se ne fa un altro anche ad Empoli allora è spacciato.

In ogni caso con il suo sostituto, chiunque sia, non cambierà nulla...


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sto assistendo alle partite del Milan con un certo distacco ma contro questi qua accetterei volentieri anche una tripletta di capitan ventosa e conseguente rinnovo quinquennale. Li odio più di qualunque altra squadra da 2 - 3 anni a sta parte


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo sia obbligato a vincere..altrimenti ciao ciao..non aspettano altro.
> Ma forse ad esser buoni con un pareggio la scampa ma se ne fa un altro anche ad Empoli allora è spacciato.
> 
> In ogni caso con il suo sostituto, chiunque sia, non cambierà nulla...



concordo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Lo mandano via solo se perde credo.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Lo mandano via solo se perde credo.



già...serve una testa da servire sul vassoio ai tifosi..


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Una vittoria rilancerebbe Sinisa secondo voi?



Si rilancia solo se fa 3 su 3 fino al derby.


----------



## Nicco (14 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si rilancia solo se fa 3 su 3 fino al derby.



Insomma la panchina l'ha persa definitivamente col Bologna, non c'è santo che tenga mi sa, solo 9 punti nelle prossime 3.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Una vittoria rilancerebbe Sinisa secondo voi?



Per me sì, anche se dovessimo pareggiare per me lo accoglono come un risultato positivo. Imho anche con due pareggi e una vittoria nelle prossime 3 si salva.


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Gennaio 2016)

A mio avviso salta a prescindere dal risultato, personalmente credo che da lunedì avremo Lippi in panchina, troppe voci e troppe poche smentite.
Comunque ipotizzare un risultato positivo di questo Milan contro la Fiorentina attualmente è utopia.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> A mio avviso salta a prescindere dal risultato, personalmente credo che da lunedì avremo Lippi in panchina, troppe voci e troppe poche smentite.
> Comunque ipotizzare un risultato positivo di questo Milan contro la Fiorentina attualmente è utopia.



Da come parla Galliani, Sinisa è già segnato, solitamente il Geom. difende anche i cessi più cessosi che abbiamo.


----------



## Milan7champions (15 Gennaio 2016)

Salta sicuramente, paga la rosa non all'altezza e non aver dato uno straccio di gioco, a differenza di squadre inferiori che giocano bene,vedi sassuolo ed empoli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Salta sicuramente, paga la rosa non all'altezza e non aver dato uno straccio di gioco, a differenza di squadre inferiori che giocano bene,vedi sassuolo ed empoli.



Il problema non è solo che il Milan gioca peggio di outsider come Sassuolo e Empoli, quello ci può stare,
è che sul piano del gioco non emergiamo contro nessuno...


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il problema non è solo che il Milan gioca peggio di outsider come Sassuolo e Empoli, quello ci può stare,
> è che sul piano del gioco non emergiamo contro nessuno...



Non puoi emergere come gioco quando non hai gioco, e non puoi avere gioco quando individui il modulo migliore per la rosa a disposizione solo a dicembre.


----------



## Sanji (15 Gennaio 2016)

Probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport.


----------



## koti (15 Gennaio 2016)

Mr. 20 milioni è già finito a fare la riserva.

"E chi ce l'ha portato!!!???"


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2016)

La formazione migliore a mio avviso.


----------



## Didaco (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport.



La gazzetta sono settimane che mette la dieci a Bonavenura


----------



## LukeLike (15 Gennaio 2016)

L'hanno detto già che è la partita della svolta? E l'hanno detto già che se Sinisa non vince viene esonerato?


----------



## Victorss (15 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo alle partite del Milan con un certo distacco ma contro questi qua accetterei volentieri anche una tripletta di capitan ventosa e conseguente rinnovo quinquennale. Li odio più di qualunque altra squadra da 2 - 3 anni a sta parte



Nah, l'odio per la Juventus è superiore a qualsiasi altra squadra, sono insopportabili per quanto mi riguarda.
Comunque per chi dice che giochiamo male non mi sembra chele squadre di Lippi abbiamo mai giocato questo calcio spumeggiante è..


----------



## Reblanck (15 Gennaio 2016)

Prevedo un pareggio

Anche se secondo me questa è la formazione migliore:

Donnaruma

De Sciglio\Abate Romagnoli Alex\Mexes Antonelli\Calabria 

Bertolacci Montolivo Kucka 

Bonaventura 

Bacca Niang


----------



## Victorss (15 Gennaio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Prevedo un pareggio
> 
> Anche se secondo me questa è la formazione migliore:
> 
> ...



Ancora il 4-3-1-2?
Non abbiamo i terzini per fare quel modulo, i nostri fanno pena.


----------



## Nicco (15 Gennaio 2016)

Mongolivo titolare era ovvio dopo l'adulazione Rai della coppa italia.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport.



Io dubito che parta titolare Montolivo, ha fatto anche 90 minuti mercoledì.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2016)

Prevedo Ilicic, Fernandez e Kalinic in versione Messi, Neymar, Suarez

Non dimenticandoci di Marcos Alonso che è un altro che diventa gesù cristo contro di noi

E perché no, Astori che al grido di vendetta vera darà l'anima per non avergli dato la pensione a vita


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Prevedo Ilicic, Fernandez e Kalinic in versione Messi, Neymar, Suarez
> 
> Non dimenticandoci di Marcos Alonso che è un altro che diventa gesù cristo contro di noi
> 
> E perché no, Astori che al grido di vendetta vera darà l'anima per non avergli dato la pensione a vita



Tatarusanu come Yashin


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
A disp.: Abbiati, Calabria, Mexes, Alex, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Boateng, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Menez, Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely


Fiorentina (3-4-1-2): Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Vecino, Borja Valero, Marcos Alonso;Mati Fernandez; Ilicic, Kalinic.
A disp.: Sepe, Lezzerini, Bagadur, Gilberto, Pasqual, Mario Suarez, Verdù, Mati Fernandez, Rebic, Babacar; Rossi. All.: P. Sousa
Squalificati: Rodriguez
Indisponibili: Badelj*


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perché Zapata?


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Calabria, Mexes, Alex, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Boateng, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...




.


----------



## Nicco (16 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Calabria, Mexes, Alex, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Boateng, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...


A centrocampo siamo nettamente inferiori a livello di qualità, dobbiamo sopperire con la quantità, si deve correre e tanto, pressare e ripartire, lascerei il pallino del gioco volontariamente alla Fiorentina che ha il possesso spesso dalla propria parte e giocherei di rimessa.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> A centrocampo siamo nettamente inferiori a livello di qualità, dobbiamo sopperire con la quantità, si deve correre e tanto, pressare e ripartire, lascerei il pallino del gioco volontariamente alla Fiorentina che ha il possesso spesso dalla propria parte e giocherei di rimessa.



Purtroppo non è solo un confrontare i singoli, è un discorso più ampio di concetti di squadra ed in questo la Fiorentina è avanti anni luce rispetto a noi. Loro c'hanno una base di lavoro positivo che dura dal primo giorno di Montella, lo sfruttano bene. Certo la nostra fase difensiva non è più quella dell'andata a Firenze, siamo cresciuti e ce la giocheremo domani sera.


----------



## Nicco (16 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è solo un confrontare i singoli, è un discorso più ampio di concetti di squadra ed in questo la Fiorentina è avanti anni luce rispetto a noi. Loro c'hanno una base di lavoro positivo che dura dal primo giorno di Montella, lo sfruttano bene. Certo la nostra fase difensiva non è più quella dell'andata a Firenze, siamo cresciuti e ce la giocheremo domani sera.


Si sono completamente d'accordo, la loro coralità è un'arma in più. Sarà necessario cercare di spezzare il loro gioco in qualche modo.


Io personalmente nei primi minuti proverei una copertura a uomo su Valero, se sopperissero senza problemi a questa mossa penserei a qualche alternativa.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo di vincerla! sarà dura, ma non impossibile! Spero non giochi Zapata, un angoscia. Montolivo non lo farei giocare, ma non saprei chi fare giocare al posto suo. Se corriamo tanto e bene, con un buon pressing e delle ripartenze possiamo vincerla. Se vogliamo fare possesso palla e bel gioco, giocando a viso aperto, ne prendiamo altri 3..


----------



## MilanLover (16 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me la fiorentina è in calo, possiamo anche giocarcela


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Gennaio 2016)

Possiamo giocarcela, ma piu' di un pareggio la vedo difficile


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2016)

*I convocati del Milan: torna Alex
*

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, José Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Niang.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: torna Alex
> *
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri
> ...



Mexes fuori, mi sa che lo stanno vendendo. Forse proprio alla Fiorentina


----------



## Milanforever63 (16 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma perché Zapata?



e perchè Mexes non convocato ? 2 + 2 fa ... 4


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
Honda Bertolacci Kucka Bonaventura
Niang Bacca

PS: abbiamo una squadra terrificante... mamma mia come ci siamo ridotti... tolti Gigio,Romagnoli,Bonaventura e Bacca gli altri sono un mix di pipponi


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Calabria, Mexes, Alex, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Boateng, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...




.


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
> Honda Bertolacci Kucka Bonaventura
> Niang Bacca
> ...


La stessa cosa che ho pensato io dopo aver letto la formazione,ci sarebbe da fare una rivoluzione


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

ZAPATA !!!! 

Questa sera le prendiamo , sicuro come la morte


----------



## Gabry (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non mi piace la formazione, ma la Fiorentina non è in forma come ad inizio stagione.
Tutto dipende dall'approccio.
Certo che tenere il nostro secondo miglior centrale di difesa in panchina (Mexes) è inconcepibile.
Avrei provato il Boa a cc al posto di quello là che indossa la fascia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Gennaio 2016)

Una squadra che schiera in campo dall'inizio contemporaneamente Montolivo e Honda parte perdente contro chiunque, perchè si sà già che saremo sovverchiati atleticamente
possibile che non se ne rendono conto?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una squadra che schiera in campo dall'inizio contemporaneamente Montolivo e Honda parte perdente contro chiunque, perchè si sà già che saremo sovverchiati atleticamente
> possibile che non se ne rendono conto?



La Fiorentina da questo punto di vista schiera gente come Ilicic, Borja, Badelj, eppure..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Se perdiamo dico addio definitivamente all'EL.

mi sta salendo l'Hype

speriamo non deludano


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ZAPATA !!!!
> 
> Questa sera le prendiamo , sicuro come la morte



Ti credo, ma mica per Zapata.

Ma come si fa a giocare con un allenatore già licenziato ? Boh...

Siamo vittime dei suoli deliri.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Mi puzza di pareggio 1-1 'sta partita.


----------



## Principe (17 Gennaio 2016)

Perché cavolo non ha convocato Mexes? Anche Miha ci mette del suo in negativo , poi ancora Honda ? Ma cambia modulo piuttosto opporre metti niang sulla fascia . Società fa pena ma anche l' allenatore non è da meno , ridatemi seedorf.


----------



## Doctore (17 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi puzza di pareggio 1-1 'sta partita.



sei troppo ottimista...mi sa di imbarcata colossale


----------



## Aron (17 Gennaio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché cavolo non ha convocato Mexes? Anche Miha ci mette del suo in negativo , poi ancora Honda ? Ma cambia modulo piuttosto opporre metti niang sulla fascia . Società fa pena ma anche l' allenatore non è da meno , ridatemi seedorf.



Odore di cessione per Mexes.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sei troppo ottimista...mi sa di imbarcata colossale



Beh dai, se Bacca è il campionissimo che tutti dicono almeno un gol contro Roncaglia-Tomovic-Astori ci scappa.


----------



## Nicco (17 Gennaio 2016)

Alla luce dei risultati che stanno maturando nelle altre partite è la sera giusta per rilanciarsi verso l'EL.


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Alla luce dei risultati che stanno maturando nelle altre partite è la sera giusta per rilanciarsi verso l'EL.


E' l'ennesima occasione che puntualmente falliremo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

La fiorentina vincendo scavalcherebbe l'inter, penso non ci sia altro da dire


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La fiorentina vincendo scavalcherebbe l'inter, penso non ci sia altro da dire



Con tutto il rispetto, ma chi se ne frega. Pensiamo per noi, bisogna vincerla, non siamo in condizione di scansarci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma chi se ne frega. Pensiamo per noi, bisogna vincerla, non siamo in condizione di scansarci.



Ma nel senso che saranno agguerriti, noi siamo pronti ad agganciare empoli e sassuolo?


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque vada stasera sara' un successo


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La fiorentina vincendo scavalcherebbe l'inter, penso non ci sia altro da dire



considerando la chiappa dell'inter è chiaro che vinceremo


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

È probabilissimo un pareggio. PP quota ad 11 la vittoria di entrambe.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> È probabilissimo un pareggio. PP quota ad 11 la vittoria di entrambe.



Esattamente. Ce li butto 10 euro sull'x


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Gennaio 2016)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.

FIORENTINA: Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. *


----------



## Ciachi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Hanno un gioco, hanno dei bei giocatori (bernardeschi, kalinic, borja valero), sono forti fisicamente..... Non dico altro...ma...non vedo molte possibilità.....

Spero di sbagliarmi comunque!


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ho la sensazione che o prendiamo un'imbarcata pazzesca o stravinciamo, non vedo mezze misure. Ma alla fine cosa ce ne dovrebbe fregare? Per cosa stiamo lottando? Per un posto in EL che l'anno prossimo stancherà questi quattro scarponi che sono già degli zombie senza le coppe e per essere eliminati ai gironi? Oltre che all'interessamento per la squadra non vedo perchè svenarsi più di tanto, si punta alla salvezza e si seguono le partite per questione di tifo, onestamente il sesto posto non vedo a cosa ci servirebbe.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.
> 
> FIORENTINA: Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. *



Ma Montolivo e Bertolacci che hanno fatto disastri sin dalla prima giornata preferiti a Kucka? Nota positiva l'assenza di De Scarsiglio.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali 

QUOTATE

MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.

FIORENTINA (3-4-2-1):Tatarusanu; Tomovic, Astori, Roncaglia; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic*


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

kucka è troppo importante per noi, come si fa a lasciarlo fuori


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Come si fa a no far giocare Kucka e Montolivo Si ????? Come ??


----------



## DannySa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> QUOTATE
> 
> ...



La tassa Montolivo, è pazzesco e stremante.


----------



## Marilson (17 Gennaio 2016)

giochiamo praticamente senza centrocampo


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si fa a no far giocare Kucka e Montolivo Si ????? Come ??



galliani maledetto


----------



## Ciachi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.
> 
> FIORENTINA: Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. *



Honda montolivo e mortolacci.....contro un centrocampo forte e tecnico come quello della viola.....mah!!


----------



## Jonnys (17 Gennaio 2016)

Questo è l'ultimo treno per la champions league! Se vincessimo guadagneremmo punti su roma inter e fiorentina che sono le dirette rivali per il terzo posto! Io ci spero ancora ricordando quella trionfale rincorsa al terzo anno di Allegri!


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ultimo treno per la champions league! Se vincessimo guadagneremmo punti su roma inter e fiorentina che sono le dirette rivali per il terzo posto! Io ci spero ancora ricordando quella trionfale rincorsa al terzo anno di Allegri!



vorrei avere il tuo entusiasmo ma è difficile, ogni volta è sempre una delusione


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.
> 
> FIORENTINA: Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. *



*Berlusconi diserta San Siro. Non ci sarà per Milan - Fiorentina*


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.
> 
> FIORENTINA: Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. *



Senza la corsa e i muscoli di Kucka questi ci distruggono, X2 già scritto.


----------



## Jonnys (17 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vorrei avere il tuo entusiasmo ma è difficile, ogni volta è sempre una delusione



Ma guarda secondo me con i rientri di Menez e Balotelli potremmo vincere un bel pò di partite in più soprattutto con le piccole con le quali abbiamo perso un casino di punti (carpi, verona, bologna, atalanta..) sprecando un casino di palle gol per colpa dell'imprecisione dei vari attaccanti: cerci, adriano, bacca...


----------



## walter 22 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.
> 
> FIORENTINA: Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Tomovic, Astori; Bernardeschi, Mario Suarez, Vecino, M.Alonso; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. *



Non capisco il perchè di questo centrocampo (centrocampo parola grossa) forse Sinisa vuole farsi cacciare veramente


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Altra serata di sofferenza.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Gennaio 2016)

Una partita FONDAMENTALE per trovare motivazioni, grinta e spirito di gruppo, o per dimostrare invece di non averne mai avute.
Senza contare la mia personale, inumana avversione per i viola.
FORZA MILAN.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

La butto lì: Montolivo fa la partita della vita.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ultimo treno per la champions league! Se vincessimo guadagneremmo punti su roma inter e fiorentina che sono le dirette rivali per il terzo posto! Io ci spero ancora ricordando quella trionfale rincorsa al terzo anno di Allegri!



purtroppo anche empoli e sassuolo giocano meglio di noi e alla fine il gioco paga.Io mi sono arreso all'idea del sesto posto ma se perdiamo stasera dico addio a tutto..


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> QUOTATE
> 
> ...


Perché non ha messo Kuko?


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

honda montolivo e bertolacci, tutti e tre mosci, poco fisici... avrei fatto giocare kucka per dare un po di più di intensità e fisicità sulla mediana


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

l'unica consolazione di una possibile sconfitta è il sorpasso della fiorentina sul inter.. che tristezza..


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dai! forza milan!! speriamo di vincere, non sopporto la fiorentina..


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Lo stadio mi sembra parecchio vuoto, bene.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

gol!!! grande Bacca!!


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

*Gran gol di Bacca

1-0*


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca!!!!!!!


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

che gol! difesa viola altissima...


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Carlos, nostra ancora di salvataggio.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bacccaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Che gol di Carlos!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

un GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL per quell'idiota di Serafini OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Vendiamolo mi raccomando


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo non si ammoscino come fanno sempre quando passiamo in vantaggio.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque mi devo ricredere alla grande. Diecimila volte meglio Bacca di Jackzozz Martinez


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Se lo servissero sempre a dovere...
Sarebbe bastato un buon centrocampo per vincere questo scudetto....


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

certo che giocare con tomovic centrale...


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

abbiamo cominciato bene, speriamo di durare almeno 80 min, bisogna raddoppiare adesso


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bonaventura è meraviglioso


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> certo che giocare con tomovic centrale...



eeeeeh ma la Fiorentina ha una rosa superiore al Milan!


----------



## Sotiris (17 Gennaio 2016)

questo è un grandissimo gol.

detto da uno che non stima Bacca.

ma non sono in malafede e non ho problemi ad ammettere se sbaglio valutazioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura è meraviglioso



Va blindato subito.... Rinnovo subito


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

grande partenza speriamo bene


----------



## robs91 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Eh ma Bacca è un mediocre come destro(cit)


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci credo , 10 minuti di CALCIO


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca ha fatto un gol meraviglioso. Se invece di un terzino mediocre ci fosse stato un centrale decente non avrebbe nemmeno tirato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sbaglio. Sogno o son desto?? 

Vedo barlumi di gioco???


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> questo è un grandissimo gol.
> 
> detto da uno che non stima Bacca.
> 
> ma non sono in malafede e non ho problemi ad ammettere se sbaglio valutazioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

bertolacci, svegliati


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci in modalità fantasma come al solito, non sai se è in campo o in panchina.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come si fa a lasciarlo solo in quel modo?????? 

Come?????


----------



## Ciachi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bertolacci, svegliati



...ah perché sta giocando???


----------



## Sotiris (17 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>



mitico Blu71 ciao, come stai?

questo è un grandissimo gol, questo è un gol creato da solo.

e mi stupisce.

bene così, bene il Milan, bravissimo Bacca in questo gol.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dai col pressing.... Che non capiscono più nulla.. 

Dai con sto pressing


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo già ralentando..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

l'arbitraggio già mi fa girare le scatole


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> questo è un gol creato da solo.



beh anche il cervello di jack non malaccio nell'occasione


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

siamo già rintanati nella nostra metà campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Bertolacci è un campo ?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Il centrocampo al solito non fa filtro. Se superano il primo pressing arrivano in area nostra


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma Bertolacci è un campo ?



Se sta giocando.... Non ha toccato un pallone.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitro di mer..... Lurido... Impossibile non dare quel giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

almeno due gialli risparmiati ai viola... per il resto lottano tutti, maluccio solo bertolacci per ora


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Niang mi sta irritando.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Gennaio 2016)

nooooooooo


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

niang somaro


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Honda sta correndo il triplo di Cessolacci, Honda che è risaputo essere una lumaca.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

come si vede che non c'è de sciglio in campo, è tutta un'altra cosa


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Niang alza la testa caprone ignorante


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Su Niang ha 20 anni. Bacca a quell'età stava obliterando biglietti negli autobus colombiani, tempo al tempo.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma abate dove cavolo sta? Honda sta facendo il terzino al posto suo


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Gennaio 2016)

Basta guardare l'atteggiamento di Niang nel filmato del primo gol per capire che non c'è con la testa. Balotelli 2.0


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bravissimo Honda


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi Honda sarà anche uno scarparo ma ha una intelligenza tattica che metà della nostra rosa si sogna.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

finalmente un giallo


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Su Niang ha 20 anni. Bacca a quell'età stava obliterando biglietti negli autobus colombiani, tempo al tempo.



ahahah, il pescivendolo!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ahahah, il pescivendolo!



a dire la verità il pesce non l'ha mai venduto, secondo le sue ricostruzioni.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Niang e bettolacci da levare subito


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> a dire la verità il pesce non l'ha mai venduto, secondo le sue ricostruzioni.



era troppo brutto ammetterlo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> era troppo brutto ammetterlo.



ogni lavoro è dignitoso, pescivendolo incluso.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

bella giocata di Honda che bertolacci spreca


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bisogna attaccare la difesa della Fiorentina non la vedo bene, invece ci abbassiamo troppo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci da serie B


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo giocando in dieci.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dobbiamo tenere piu la palla! Dobbiamo presionare di pi più!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> stiamo giocando in dieci.



che poi di solito giochiamo in sette otto quando va bene


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci 20 milioni di bestemmie


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Niang e bettolacci da levare subito



Mario e Kuco...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sto Mario Suarez è inutile quanto Poli


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mario e Kuco...



mario sta bene dove sta..


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

"il contributo di montolivo alla manovra fan club"


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

siamo in 9 nella nostra area...che squadra coraggiosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Antonelli vale 12 de sciglio


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Abate montolivo bertolacci e niang
che cessi


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tutti pressavano... Persino mpntolivo... Bertolacci stava 30 metri indietro a guardà


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci veramente imbarazzante, non fa altro che vedere la palla passargli affianco e alzare le mani in segno di resta
Montolivo a confronto sembra Ballack


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque ci siamo schiacciati troppi e abbiamo rinunciato a giocare


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bene ma abbiamo smesso di giocare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo facendo una bella partita


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ottimo approccio al match, ma ovviamente abbiamo speso tantissimo e ci sarà da soffrire nel secondo tempo... unico insufficiente Bertolacci.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bravi Capitone e Goku, quando ce vuò ce vuò.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bisogna chiuderla, ho troppo paura della sventola dalla distanza di Ilicic..


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Brutta partita, come al solito passati in vantaggio hanno smesso di giocare e si sono chiusi dietro, come le provinciali. Bene Antonelli, Bacca, Montolivo, Honda si è impegnato. Bertolacci indegno.


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non mi e' piaciuto nulla a parte i primi 15 minuti,ci siamo abbassati troppo, Abate e' una sciagura e Bertolacci un ectoplasma.Bisogna fare il secondo per forza, altrimenti ci purgano


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Brutta partita, come al solito passati in vantaggio hanno smesso di giocare e si sono chiusi dietro, come le provinciali. Bene Antonelli, Bacca, Montolivo, Honda si è impegnato. Bertolacci indegno.



partita preparata in maniera perfetta, abbiamo queste caratteristiche, non è che possiamo giocare in maniera diversa


----------



## arcanum (17 Gennaio 2016)

Primi 30 minuti ottimi, migliori Montolivi, Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura. Pessimo Bertolacci.

Pausa che ci sta a pennello perchè stavamo calando, spero Miha ora li strigli a dovere


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2016)

Questa partita toglierei Niang per Kucka, nostro centrocampo va rinforzato altrimenti rischiamo troppo nel secondo tempo


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dentro subito kucka per bertolacci e al 60esimo Balotelli per niang. Buon primo tempo tranne bertolacci imbarazzante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo giocando a calcio, è già qualcosa


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita preparata in maniera perfetta, abbiamo queste caratteristiche, non è che possiamo giocare in maniera diversa



Potremmo continuare a giocare come abbiamo fatto i primi 15 minuti, invece con la solita sufficienza e mediocrità si ha paura e ci si chiude dietro a difendere, errore da provinciale. Perfetta è l'ultima parola che mi verrebbe in mente guardando questa partita, che dopo il 15° è diventata un qualcosa di orribile.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Gennaio 2016)

si schifa Montolivo (giustamente per carità)...ma per lo meno nei suoi limiti l'impegno e la corsa ce la mette...Bertolacci invece è qualcosa di disumano...più inutile dell'inutile Poli...subito dentro Kucka...ma subito però...


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita preparata in maniera perfetta, abbiamo queste caratteristiche, non è che possiamo giocare in maniera diversa


Il problema che di solito qualche cappellata in difesa la facciamo, bisogna provare a fare il secondo per forza


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

siamo durati 15min, poi abbiamo rinunciato e ci siamo abbassati troppo. Così non va bene, spero di vedere un altro atteggiamento nel secondo tempo, anche perché i primi 15 min sono stati veramente buoni. Fuori Bertolacci dentro kucka, subito! bene Jack, Bacca, Romagnoli, Antonelli e anche honda che si sbatte tanto. Male Bertolacci


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita preparata in maniera perfetta, abbiamo queste caratteristiche, non è che possiamo giocare in maniera diversa



Perfetta per la Fiorentina che sta facendo quello che vuole a centrocampo, nel secondo tempo dobbiamo assolutamente rinforzare il mezzo


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si schifa Montolivo (giustamente per carità)...ma per lo meno nei suoi limiti l'impegno e la corsa ce la mette...Bertolacci invece è qualcosa di disumano...più inutile dell'inutile Poli...subito dentro Kucka...ma subito però...


Hai perfettamente ragione, Bertolacci e' peggio di Muntari, Montolivo oggi bene


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Gennaio 2016)

perché è fuori kucka?


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bene, in generale. Menzione speciale per Montolivo e Honda, oltre a Bacca (grandissimo gol). Non mi sta piacendo Bertolacci


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> stiamo giocando a calcio, è già qualcosa



Quoto, a parte il gol ho visto anche un po' di pressione, finalmente.

Dopo metterei Balotelli se è pronto, Niang non mi sembra in partita.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Le critiche a Montolivo oggi sono completamente fuori luogo. Sta facendo bene entrambe le fasi.. Ottimo anche Honda, che sta correndo per due. Male Niang e soprattutto Bertolacci, spero entri Kucka che darebbe dinamismo e sarebbe utile per le ripartenze.
P.S: Carlos <3


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perfetta per la Fiorentina che sta facendo quello che vuole a centrocampo, nel secondo tempo dobbiamo assolutamente rinforzare il mezzo



bah..io vedo che non riescono ad azzeccare due passaggi di seguito perché li pressiamo molto alti, poi è normale che con la stanchezza nostra loro hanno preso un po più campo, siete molto ingenerosi, più di questo sta squadra non può fare


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il problema che di solito qualche cappellata in difesa la facciamo, bisogna provare a fare il secondo per forza



concordo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

ragazzi non credo che siamo calati per nostra volontà, la fiorentina gioca bene e ci fanno correre, se non si gestiscono le energie non arriviamo al 70'


----------



## Sotiris (17 Gennaio 2016)

primi 45'

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5,5
Honda 5,5
Montolivo 6+
Bertolacci 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Bacca 7,5
Niang 5,5


----------



## The P (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bisogna ammetterlo, Montolivo migliore in campo, tra tutti i 22.

Bertolacci inutile.


----------



## gheorghehagi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci deve ancora trovare un po' di intesa a centrocampo...piano piano


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ragazzi non credo che siamo calati per nostra volontà, la fiorentina gioca bene e ci fanno correre, se non si gestiscono le energie non arriviamo al 70'



il problema è che stiamo pressando bene ma c'è sempre uno o due, che si dimenticano e quindi quelli che correvano vedono vanificato il loro lavoro.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ragazzi non credo che siamo calati per nostra volontà, la fiorentina gioca bene e ci fanno correre, se non si gestiscono le energie non arriviamo al 70'



Comunque diamo anche meriti a noi, per una volta che non ci mettiamo a 90 da una squadra forte diciamolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il problema è che stiamo pressando bene ma c'è sempre uno o due, che si dimenticano e quindi quelli che correvano vedono vanificato il loro lavoro.



Perchè tra centrocampo e attacco ci sono o giocatori stupidi tatticamente (i due attaccanti), o scarsi atleticamente (i 3 di centrocampo a parte Bona).


----------



## gheorghehagi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> primi 45'
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 5,5
> ...



Almeno il primo tempo si meritano tutti la sufficienza...la fiorentina non ha fatto un tiro in porta


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Bertolacci deve ancora trovare un po' di intesa a centrocampo...piano piano



Piano piano è finito il campionato. E' scarso, fattene una ragione.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Muntari era più dinamico di Bertolacci. Mi fa rimpiangere persino Essien.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> primi 45'
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 5,5
> ...



Bertolacci 5? Uno che in 45' ha toccato letteralmente il pallone una volta sbagliando pure il controllo in maniera goffa? Antonelli e Honda 5,5? Ma che partita hai visto? Cioè Antonelli mezzo voto in più di Bertolacci? Posa la grappa.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno l'ha detto che le presenze sono a stento di 25 mila spettatori, Fiorellini (in gran numero pare) compresi?


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Qualcuno l'ha detto che le presenze sono a stento di 25 mila spettatori, Fiorellini (in gran numero pare) compresi?



Io a inizio partita, c'era un bel colpo d'occhio dato dai posti vuoti e infatti l'ho scritto. Spero si svuoti totalmente, 10 mila spettatori deve essere il massimo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Io a inizio partita, c'era un bel colpo d'occhio dato dai posti vuoti e infatti l'ho scritto. Spero si svuoti totalmente, 10 mila spettatori deve essere il massimo.



Concordo ma credo sia un record negativo per una partita "di cartello". Nemmeno un terzo della capienza.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Bertolacci che si mette davanti a Niang invece di spostarsi? Mammamia che scarso XD


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

ma sto arbitro ce lo fischierà mai un fallo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Boh Romagnoli lo butta via anche Kalinic


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

no vabbè ma come si fa ad arbitrare così a senso unico??? è il 3° fallo di fila che non ci fischia a favore

Siamo rientrati moscissimi. mala male male


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non va bene, gioco pessimo


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

bel cross di Abate...lol


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci va sostituito IMMEDIATAMENTE, non puoi perdere palla a un metro dalla tua area.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bei cross


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Boh Romagnoli lo butta via anche Kalinic



1.87 per 85 kg, finalista di EL e terzo miglior attaccante della Serie A, "anche"?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

arbitro capraaaaaaa


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

Il guardalinee Marrazzo


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ce ne fosse uno che sappia crossare oh.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Stiamo rintanati da 30 minuti. Bertolacci al solito inutile.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ce ne fosse uno che sappia crossare oh.



esatto.
2 azioni pericolose di kalinic negli ultimi due minuti. Brutto sintomo.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo rientrati male in questo secondo tempo. Sveglia.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

la vedo brutta..


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

ma a bertolacci perchè non gli scoppia mai il crociato? le ingiustizie del calcio... ronaldo 2 volte... e questo cesso invece gioca liberamente


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci INDEGNO, FUORI!


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non so che partita sta vedendo Mihajlovic..


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

giochiamo di rimessa come la Spal.


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma sostituisci Pippolacci...


----------



## CIppO (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sarebbe giunto secondo me il tempo per riporre Bertolacci nel sacco dell'indifferenziata


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

niang...


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

ma noooo! antonelli! bravo Gigio nell uscita


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

intanto "Cessolacci" "Pentolacci" etc etc ha messo il grandissimo Antonelli davanti al portiere. Si è dimostrato un giocatore da interregionale.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

era corner lontano da un km... ennesima svista dell'incapace in giallo


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Antonelli sparati


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Kalinic da ammonire per la gamba altissima... ma niente


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

bertolacci non ne prende unaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Anche Niang...


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

Entra quel rottame di Rossi. Attenzione.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

ma basta niang... ma levalo cavolo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

ci vorrebbero i cambiiiiiiii


----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dentro Boateng, Balotelli e Mauri per favore.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

chiedete i cambi ma non siamo noi quelli in svantaggio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ammonisce


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma basta niang... ma levalo cavolo




per metterci chi? balo o boa? sai che cambiamento. Quello da togliere assolutamente è Bertolacci


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

non ci credoooooooooooo!!! Borja valero ha simulato clamorsamenteeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

esce montolivo per kucka


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma solo a me Niang sembra una pippa fatta e finita da sbolognare al più presto?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> chiedete i cambi ma non siamo noi quelli in svantaggio.


in svantaggio di energie temo di sì


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Perché ha tolto il migliore in campo?


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

sorpreso da questo cambio, avrei tolto Bertolacci.. mah


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma esci cessolacci....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Niente..... Vuole proprio essere esonerato


----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

Le due tifoserie, una dopo l'altra, con cori contro Montolivo... ahahahahaha


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che cambio e',mah


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Abate neo capitano.


----------



## CIppO (17 Gennaio 2016)

Io Montolivo lo schifo. Però oggi non mi pareva il caso dovesse uscire.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Niang sembra una pippa fatta e finita da sbolognare al più presto?



un po di fiducia nei giovani non guasterebbe ogni tanto..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Madonna Jack che giocatore, è dappertutto


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Cambio senza senso, soprattutto se in campo hai un fantasma come Bertolacci che praticamente equivale a giocare in 10vs11


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

bertolacci fa rimpiangere poli e muntari insieme


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci fosse stato Kucka erano in tre liberi


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia kucka


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

dai!! facciamo sto benedetto secondo gol o ci purgano


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia... Kuko ha salvato un go fatto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

maledizioneeee


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mamma mia... Kuko ha salvato un go fatto



Ci sono appositamente i giocatori a saltare eh. Ci è arrivato in tuffo ma comodo


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato, dai che si svegliano un pò


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Quanto è forte Jack ??


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

Entra il tamarro


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ci sono appositamente i giocatori a saltare eh. Ci è arrivato in tuffo ma comodo



evidentemente no, visto che era l'unico rossonero in mezzo a tre viola.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

no entra Boateng poveri noi


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Romagna grandissimo.
Jack nel dribbling stretto non lo fermi mai..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma santa che bestia Bonaventura.... 

Un mostro.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma a Borja niente giallo???


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

boateng 13' da giocare alla morte, sperem


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci ahahahahahahaha, ma cacciatelo sto cesso!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Prince per niang... Apposto


----------



## alcyppa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma il tamarro ha la maglia con le spalline primi anni 90 o ha perso il collo in Germania? Che postura orribile


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ho paura


----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

Entra BALO! FINALMENTE! Bentornato!


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

che ansia...


----------



## alcyppa (17 Gennaio 2016)

E ora tocca all'urinatore seriale. Evviva


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

eroe conte che se ne va perché entra balotelli ahahahaha


----------



## cremone (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma sti cambi....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

E Conte se ne va appena nota chi sarebbe entrato


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

pure la ola per balotelli..


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Big bang Boateng! 2-0!!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

gol!!


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

intanto che lancio kucka e bravo l'uomo senza collo


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahhaha

Il tamarro


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Mi vergogno di vederlo con la nostra maglia, anche quando segna.


----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma il tamarro ha la maglia con le spalline primi anni 90 o ha perso il collo in Germania? Che postura orribile



Sempre a criticare qualcosa. Insieme a Menez e Balo è il nostro miglior giocatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Boa boa boa teng teng teng teng


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2016)

Boa boa boa teng teng tenggggg!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Keviiiiiinnn
lancio splendido di kuco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka il nostro regista


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci posso credere..... 
Prince gol


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

partita finita! olé!


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka quanto è forte comunque.


----------



## de sica (17 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## diavolo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Quinquennale pronto per il Boa


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

boa boa boa teng teng teng
ahauahuahuahuauhhua

Ripeto: "La Fiorentina ha una rosa migliore del Milan". PPppppfffffffff


----------



## CIppO (17 Gennaio 2016)

Finally


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Mercato chiuso


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

Boa!!!

Finalmente! Bentornato!


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non bastano 100 Bertolacci a fare un Boateng, il che la dice lunga.

E Kucka che umilia Montolivo, con un lancio al millimetro. Il capitone, super giocatore tecnico che oltre i retropassaggi in impostazione non sa fare altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli cammina


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka ha più tecnica e visione di gioco di Montolivo


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Non bastano 100 Bertolacci a fare un Boateng, il che la dice lunga.



ma sei Renegade? Solo lui odiava Bertolacci con così tanta intensità da non poterne non parlare in ogni post


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Madò Alex comunque.
Stagione finora incredibile. Non c'avrei messo un centesimo


----------



## Danielsan (17 Gennaio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Prince per niang... Apposto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tutto bello tutto perfetto, Boa Boa Boa Teng Teng Teng, torna SuperMario, tra poco anche El Sharaui... E....


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma sei Renegade? Solo lui odiava Bertolacci con così tanta intensità da non poterne non parlare in ogni post



Un 4 in pagella oggi sarebbe anche troppo.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Che personalità Donnarumma dio mio...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Daje Boatè, ora scopa meno e corri di più


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Gennaio 2016)

E' entrato e ha fatto goal. Adesso sei mesi di feste fino alle quattro del mattino.
Comunque vittoria importante, sono molto contento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma li sentite?


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

ma cosa ha sbagliato..


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

hahahahahahaha balotelli


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Un 4 in pagella oggi sarebbe anche troppo.



ok, sei lui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Godo


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma li sentite?



vergognosi e vomitevoli. Quella gente legittima Galliani.
Odio i tifosi del Milan in questo periodo storico.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vergognosi e vomitevoli. Quella gente legittima Galliani.
> Odio i tifosi del Milan in questo periodo storico.



cosa stanno dicendo?


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

no ma vendiamolo Donnarumma per Vvvvvvvvvvvvvizzel!!!


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ok, sei lui.



Ma magari, Renegade lo rimpiango parecchio, uno tra i migliori del forum a mio parere.


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Cioè che succede?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

A casa!!!!! Viola di m....


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> cosa stanno dicendo?



Vai mario! Grande mario! mario! mario! aaaaahhh...ooooh!! sboooorroooh..
roba così


----------



## alcyppa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma li sentite?



Si, ma non vorrei


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sinisa sembra un bambino..... Com è contento


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

godo immensamente


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dal 29 Novembre 2010 con gol di Ibra che non battevamo la Fiorellina


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2016)

3 punti d'oro. Vediamo di dare un minimo di continuità fino a Napoli-Milan. Prendiamo un centrocampista che faccia girare bene la squadra e un esterno destro offensivo.

Io toglierei Bertolacci e inizierei a provare Boateng centrale di centrocampo, come giocava nel Ghana nel mondiale del 2010.


----------



## Nicco (17 Gennaio 2016)

Vamossss gente, vamos.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

Guardate la classifica e metteteci la vittoria con Bologna, Frosinone e Verona e avrete la vera dimensione del Milan secondo me.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Buona partita, rispetto alle prestazioni recenti è grasso che cola.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Vittoria meritata, si e' visto un buon Milan stasera


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sono abbastanza soddisfatta di questa vittoria, soprattutto dell'ottimo lavoro fatto dai centrali. Mi spaventa solo l'esaltazione di Boateng e Balotelli che ne scaturirà, già le urla dei tifosi non promettono bene...


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2016)

Godo di brutto, violacei maledetti. Sono davvero contento, abbiamo giocato dignitosamente bene.

Bene tutti a parte Bertolacci.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vergognosi e vomitevoli. Quella gente legittima Galliani.
> Odio i tifosi del Milan in questo periodo storico.



Sono pagati, stanno lì perché i capi vengono retribuiti dalla società e agli altri gli regalano l'abbonamento. Ci sono in tutte le squadre.. a me basta sapere che non c'è un cane allo stadio e che Milan Fiorentina sembra il concerto di Richard Benson


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Gennaio 2016)

oggi per la squadra che abbiamo siamo stati perfetti...0 occasioni concesse ai viola è tanta roba...ovviamente non abbiamo un minimo di gioco...ma oggi abbiamo giocato da squadra e questo per lo meno è un punto di partenza...se solo l'aborto pelato aiutasse con un mercato decente santo dio...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2016)

3 punti d'oro. Vediamo di dare un minimo di continuità fino a Napoli-Milan. Prendiamo un centrocampista che faccia girare bene la squadra e un esterno destro offensivo.

Io toglierei Bertolacci e inizierei a provare Boateng centrale di centrocampo, come giocava nel Ghana nel mondiale del 2010.


----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng e Balotelli i migliori in campo. Il che la dice lunga sul resto della squadra. Solo con giocatori così torneremo grandi.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

3 punti importantissimi. Boateng e Balotelli è comunque indubbio che aumentino il tasso tecnico della squadra e mettano un po' di pepe ai titolari visto che almeno sono dei panchinari di "lusso" per questo Milan


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bene molto compatti, ci siamo abbassati ma la fiorentina non ha mai tirato in porta, bravi tutti.


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2016)

Rispetto a 1-2 mesi fa siamo migliorati moltissimo. Forse il sesto-quinto posto lo raggiungiamo.


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> 3 punti d'oro. Vediamo di dare un minimo di continuità fino a Napoli-Milan. Prendiamo un centrocampista che faccia girare bene la squadra e un esterno destro offensivo.
> 
> Io toglierei Bertolacci e inizierei a provare Boateng centrale di centrocampo, come giocava nel Ghana nel mondiale del 2010.



Boateng ha 10 minuti nelle gambe


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Al di la di qualche calo pure fisiologico, oggi dopo un pò di partite, ho avuto piacere di seguire la nostra partita!!!


----------



## Danielsan (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Un 4 in pagella oggi sarebbe anche troppo.



Esagerato, il primo tempo male, nel secondo è cresciuto e non ha fatto cosi male dai, Se fosse arrivato a 3 Mln come Kucka non sarebbe cosi bersagliato secondo me.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Gennaio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sinisa sembra un bambino..... Com è contento



si è salvato le chiappe, lo sarei anche io


----------



## Sotiris (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5,5
Honda 6
Bertolacci 5
Montolivo 6
Bonaventura 6+
Niang 4,5
Bacca 7

Kucka sv
Boateng 6,5
Balotelli sv

Mihajlovic 7


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Buona prova ma non mi esaltò. Dobbiamo dare continuità ai risultati sperando di affrontare un buon girone di ritorno. Se giochiamo bene possiamo recuperare sull'Inter, Fiorentina e Roma che stanno calando vistosamente.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Contentissimo per i tre punti, fanno bene al morale! Un milan tutto sommato discreto, ha concesso poco. Avrei preferito un gioco un po più offensivo ma alla fine il risultato da ragione alla squadra e a sinisa. Non capisco perché ha lasciato Bertolacci giocare 90 minuti...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Guardate la classifica e metteteci la vittoria con Bologna, Frosinone e Verona e avrete la vera dimensione del Milan secondo me.



a Frosinone abbiamo vinto... immagino intendessi Carpi


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Balotelli i migliori in campo.



Guarda che oggi è il 17/01/16 e Balotelli ha giocato 4 minuti toccando 3 palloni. Credo non prenda nemmeno un voto nelle pagelle.


----------



## Gabry (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sono molto soddisfatto. Finalmente vittoria meritata e concesso pochissimo.
Speriamo che ci sia una continuità.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Boateng ha 10 minuti nelle gambe



Normale, non dico dalla prossima partita, però lavorare in quella direzione.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente una vittoria contro una grande.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

comunque ZERO tiri in porta della sontuosa viola col sontuoso centrocampo che tutta la Serie A gli invidia, sfigati!


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiamo vinto ma non bisogna sognare ora, si poteva benissimo anche pareggiare.

La squadra è cresciuta ma abbiamo subito molto a tratti, troppo.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Esagerato, il primo tempo male, nel secondo è cresciuto e non ha fatto cosi male dai, Se fosse arrivato a 3 Mln come Kucka non sarebbe cosi bersagliato secondo me.



Ha messo Antonelli davanti al portiere solo con un assist preciso, poi se Antonelli tira come all'oratorio non è colpa sua.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Boateng e Balotelli i migliori in campo. Il che la dice lunga sul resto della squadra. Solo con giocatori così torneremo grandi.



what? bonaventura migliore in campo.


----------



## marionep (17 Gennaio 2016)

Montolivo ha fatto il giocatore di calcio, dopo sette od otto anni di pensione dorata. Non credevo ai miei occhi. La vita senza De Sciglio è bellissima, anche se Antonelli si è perso l'uomo una decina di volte nel solo primo tempo.
Squadra che ha dato il massimo, consapevole dei propri limiti: non le si può chiedere null'altro.
Contento per Miha.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a Frosinone abbiamo vinto... immagino intendessi Carpi



Si penso pure io. E aggiungerei Atalanta in casa. Secondo me potevamo avere 9 punti in più senza problemi.


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Importantissima vittoria, bravi tutti.. Adesso per una settimana forse si respira..


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque stasera abbiamo dimostrato che se mettessimo cattiveria e + concentrazione, nonostante i limiti evidenti, potremmo fare sicuramente di più


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bene il risultato. Per fortuna abbiamo trovato la Fiorentina in fase calante. Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Alex, Kucka, Bacca su tutti. Bonaventura a parte: tecnica individuale sopraffina, grinta e corsa; ad averne uno così a destra. Ci vorrebbe continuità ma è proprio quella che manca e non potrà mai esserci. Non mi illudo. Sarebbero oro colato i tre punti con l'Empoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma SV
Abate 6
Alex 6
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 6.5
Honda 6.5
Bertolacci 5.5
Montolivo 7
Bonaventura 7.5
Niang 5.5
Bacca 7

Kucka 6.5
Boateng 7
Balotelli 5

Mihajlovic 6.5


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5 (mezzo voto in più perchè da sicurezza nelle retrovie a 16 anni)
Abate 6
Alex 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6,5
Honda 5,5
Bonaventura 7
Montolivo 6,5
Bertolacci 4
Bacca 7
Niang 5,5

Kucka 6,5
Boateng 6,5
Balotelli s.v.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Sempre a criticare qualcosa. Insieme a Menez e Balo è il nostro miglior giocatore.



Ti prego dimmi che stai scherzando, per carità di Dio.


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6/sv
Abate 6
Alex 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 6.5
Honda 6.5
*Bertolacci 5*
*Montolivo 7
Bonaventura 7*
Niang 5.5
Bacca 7

Kucka 6.5
Boateng 6.5
Balotelli sv


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente una vittoria convincente


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Gennaio 2016)

persi 2 punti con la Roma, 3 con il Bologna, 2 con il Verona e 2 con il Carpi.
Purtroppo è andata così.


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Normale, non dico dalla prossima partita, però lavorare in quella direzione.



Mica tanto per un professionista a metà Gennaio.

Per me lui potrebbe fare il centrocampista che è il suo ruolo ma deve avere la voglia e non c'è lo vedo, non è un goal che mi fa cambiare opinione.


----------



## walter 22 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ero molto scettico prima della partita ma invece sono stati bravi. Ora non montiamoci e andiamo avanti. Forza Milan


----------



## Danielsan (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Boateng e Balotelli i migliori in campo. Il che la dice lunga sul resto della squadra. Solo con giocatori così torneremo grandi.



Balotelli negli ultimi 3 minuti e mezzo ha letteralmente spaccato la partita..


----------



## Tizio (17 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ti prego dimmi che stai scherzando, per carità di Dio.



Chi altro ci metteresti? Okay, magari anche Romagnoli e Jack, ma poi niente più.


----------



## Reblanck (17 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiamo dei limiti mostruosi,ma considerando il livello del campionato Italiano (tranne la Juve)se avessimo sempre questo spirito di squadra,concentrazione e determinazione il 3 posto non sarebbe un miraggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Chi altro ci metteresti? Okay, magari anche Romagnoli e Jack, ma poi niente più.



kuckaaaaaa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Gennaio 2016)

Una vittoria di sostanza, assolutamente meritata. Dietro abbiamo rischiato quasi nulla, davanti cinici. Finalmente giochiamo da squadra. 
Speriamo che i recuperi di Balotelli e Menez non spariglino troppo le carte. Ci serve anche la loro qualità.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

E' stata una discreta vittoria, favorita dalla pochezza degli avversari.

Attenzione, però, a non sopravvalutarla eccessivamente come accaduto in passato.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Balotelli negli ultimi 3 minuti e mezzo ha letteralmente spaccato la partita..


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

A Mediaset stanno MONITORANDO l'account di Melissa Satta in attesa che scriva qualcosa.

Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sottolineerei come l'assenza di De Sciglio ci abbia fatto carburare meglio sulle fasce.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Sottolineerei come l'assenza di De Sciglio ci abbia fatto carburare meglio sulle fasce.



Abate ha fatto qualcosa degno di nota?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Gennaio 2016)

Vittoria meritata, ottima prestazione di squadra e grande sacrificio ,contando anche gli evidenti limiti della rosa. Abbiamo fatto il massimo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Ho appena visto la classifica...... 
Con dieci punti in più si era la in vetta.
Cmq ora la Juventus non la ferma più nessuno


----------



## gheorghehagi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque non mi venite a dire che Marcos Alfonso è forte perché non ci credo...e pure ilicic


----------



## Danielsan (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ha messo Antonelli davanti al portiere solo con un assist preciso, poi se Antonelli tira come all'oratorio non è colpa sua.



Infatti,anche un'altra filtrante per Bacca dentro l'area, poi a mio avviso con questo modulo i 2 centrali di centrocampo hanno un ruolo un pò particolare e le prestazioni andranno di pari passo con la condizione fisica degli interpreti.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Abate ha fatto qualcosa degno di nota?



Non si è fatto rimontare con 2 metri di vantaggio da Lasagna, che è già tanto.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Infatti,anche un'altra filtrante per Bacca dentro l'area, poi a mio avviso con questo modulo i 2 centrali di centrocampo hanno un ruolo un pò particolare e le prestazioni andranno di pari passo con la condizione fisica degli interpreti.



sicuramente non ha giocato bene. Ma da qui a dargli 4 è accanimento.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani : "Siamo a posto così, terzo posto possibile"

a quanto sono quotate ste frasi???


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Non si è fatto rimontare con 2 metri di vantaggio da Lasagna, che è già tanto.



hai ragione, Abate è famoso per essere un attento terzino con una spiccata propensione difensiva. LOL


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> sicuramente non ha giocato bene. Ma da qui a dargli 4 è accanimento.



In 90 minuti un passaggio riuscito ad Antonelli. Primo tempo da 3, secondo tempo da 5 (ha perso due palloni gofamente che hanno fatto scattare due contropiedi), la media è 4.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> hai ragione, Abate è famoso per essere un attento terzino con una spiccata propensione difensiva. LOL



Per quanto faccia schifo Abate, preferirei tutta la vita lui a De Sciglio.


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Vittoria di sacrificio e di volontà ma a giocar male ogni tanto si vince, a giocar bene ogni tanto si perde.
Detto questo, senza due Terzini forti, due centrocampisti forti ed un esterno destro forte non potremo fare bel calcio, abbiamo giocatori troppo a terra tecnicamente e tatticamente


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> In 90 minuti un passaggio riuscito ad Antonelli. Primo tempo da 3, secondo tempo da 5, la media è 4.



3 nella storia del calcio penso che nessuno l'abbia mai dato, soprattutto ad un giocatore di una squadra che ha vinto 2-0.
Forse nelle pagelle del Corriere dei Piccoli.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6.5: trasmette sicurezza, gioca da ultimo difensore 
Abate 5.5: Non azzecca un cross
Alex 6: soffre un po la velocità degli avversari 
Romagnoli 6.5: molto attento, qualche buon anticipo
Antonelli 6: si fa vedere spesso in avanti, chiude bene in difesa
Bertolacci 4.5: è come aver giocato in dieci, sembra un bambino spaesato
Montolivo 5.5: fa sempre un tocco di troppo
Bonaventura 6.5: assist per bacca, ovunque. Cala verso al fine
Honda: 6 buona prova del giapponese, lotta e si sbatte. 
Niang: 5.5 non è in serata, ma ha buoni spunti. Bisogna incoraggiarlo e dargli fiducia. 
Bacca: 6.5 Bellissimo gol, buon pressing, ma è poco servito 

Boateng: 6 Entra e segna. niente altro
Balotelli: sv
Kucka: 6.5 Entra e c'é subito più intensità a centrocampo, si transforma pure in regista per servire un splendido assist, insomma fa quello che dovrebbe fare montolivo

Mihajlovic: 6.5 porta a casa 3 punti e salva le sue chiappe. La squadra scende in campo con l'atteggiamento giusto, la scelta di abbassare la squadra dopo il gol non è stato per forza sbagliata. La fiorentina non è mai stata pericolosa.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> 3 nella storia del calcio penso che nessuno l'abbia mai dato, soprattutto ad un giocatore di una squadra che ha vinto 2-0.
> Forse nelle pagelle del Corriere dei Piccoli.



Uno che in 45 minuti non tocca 1 pallone sarebbe forse anche da 2. Praticamente se nel primo tempo avessero chiamato uno del pubblico a giocare al posto di Bertolacci, nessuno avrebbe notato la differenza, il che è abbastanza grave. Quel 4 è giusto per quel pallone ad Antonelli, perchè nel secondo tempo ha perso due palloni in maniera goffa facendo anche partire due contropiedi, sennò davvero forse manco a 4 sarebbe arrivato.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Uno che in 45 minuti non tocca 1 pallone sarebbe forse anche da 2.



Quindi Inzaghi era, nell'85% dei casi, da 1 per almeno un tempo?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 7 Sembra abbia fatto poco, ma è sempre stato sul pezzo con le uscite e i rilanci. Da sicurezza ai due centrali
Abate 5.5 Spesso fuori posizione, molte volte ha dovuto coprire Honda per lui. 
Alex 6.5 I violacei attaccano meno dal lui lato, ma si fa trovare sempre pronto e concentrato
Romagnoli 6.5 Soffre fisicamente Kalinic, ma in qualche modo rintuzza sempre. Riscatto dopo lo schifo di Roma
Antonelli 7 Mi spiace per il gol mangiato, ma fa una partita eccezionale a sx. Voto gonfiato anche dallo schifo a cui eravamo abituati con De sciglio
Honda 6.5 Oggi ha corso tantissimo. Bravo a pressare e a tappare le falle dietro. Bravo Keisuke
Bertolacci 4 Mr. 20 milioni di Bestemmie. Sempre lontano dalla linea del pressing, non aiuta la manovra facendosi vedere o cercando palla. Le poche volte che la palla gravita dalla sua parte la perde. 
Montolivo 6.5 Riscatto anche del capitone dopo le critiche meritate. Ora che continui così, o i fischi torneranno giustamente
Bonaventura 7 Oggi è riuscito a gestire bene qualsiasi pallone, l'assist per bacca splendido (Giusto un pallone ha perso in modo banale)
Niang 5.5 Alterna buone cose, a ingenuità clamorose. Quando parte palla al piede, pare un caprone che carica... testa bassa e via di ignoranza. 
Bacca 7 Bravissimo sul gol. Oggi ha mostrato più impegno anche lontano da palla

Kucka 6.5 Ottimo lancio
Boateng 6.5 giusto per il gol
Balotelli sv


----------



## Danielsan (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> sicuramente non ha giocato bene. Ma da qui a dargli 4 è accanimento.



Ci sono antipatie che vanno al di là delle prestazioni nel dare un giudizio, un'altro che è entrato in questo club è De Sciglio.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Quindi Inzaghi era, nell'85% dei casi, da 1 per almeno un tempo?



Vedo che i paragoni sono il tuo forte


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6.5: trasmette sicurezza, gioca da ultimo difensore
> Abate 5.5: Non azzecca un cross
> Alex 6: soffre un po la velocità degli avversari
> Romagnoli 6: molto attento, qualche buon anticipo
> ...



Condivido le pagelle, mezzo voto in più a Bertolacci per l'assist bellissimo ad Antonelli e mezzo in meno a quest'ultimo.
Per il resto condivido la tua visione senza voti esageratamente alti o bassi.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

il 90% del forum da a Bertolacci 4-4,5 quindi mi chiedo se più che antipatie nostre, non ci siano esaltazioni di altri. Se basta un passaggio giusto in 90 minuti di nulla per dare la sufficienza ad un giocatore, io alzo le mani.


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6.5: trasmette sicurezza, gioca da ultimo difensore
> Abate 5.5: Non azzecca un cross
> Alex 6: soffre un po la velocità degli avversari
> Romagnoli 6: molto attento, qualche buon anticipo
> ...



Mah io non capisco tutte le insufficienze a Niang..Avrà macinato 150 chilometri su quella fascia stasera, il piu delle volte saltando l'uomo e ha lottato come un leone..infatti è stato costantemente raddoppiato per tutta la partita.
E' uscito stremato sto ragazzo il 6 se lo merita.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Vedo che i paragoni sono il tuo forte



...e il giudizio critico il tuo. Proporre di dare 2 ad un giocatore è quantomeno divertente.


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ...e il giudizio critico il tuo. Proporre di dare 2 ad un giocatore è quantomeno divertente.



Un centrocampista che in 45 minuti non tocca UN, U-N-O, 1, pallone, ecco, quello è divertente. Il primo tempo era da 2, ripeto, se mettevi uno del pubblico non notavi la differenza.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Gennaio 2016)

La Fiorentina non ha fatto un tiro nello specchio, questo la dice lunga sulla prestazione della squadra. Detto questo, non capisco perche il portiere, in occasione del gol di Boateng, non si sia fatto espellere... e tentare il tutto per tutto anche in 10.


----------



## Nicco (17 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi Montolivo positivo merita purtroppo la sufficienza piena.


----------



## Danielsan (17 Gennaio 2016)

Una nota di merito anche per Honda , giocatore che si "vede" poco e che non mi entusiasma,ma oggi si è veramente sbattuto molto. Abate ancora ringrazia..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mah io non capisco tutte le insufficienze a Niang..Avrà macinato 150 chilometri su quella fascia stasera, il piu delle volte saltando l'uomo e ha lottato come un leone..infatti è stato costantemente raddoppiato per tutta la partita.
> E' uscito stremato sto ragazzo il 6 se lo merita.




si questo è vero, ma ha sbagliato anche tanto.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Bene il risultato. Per fortuna abbiamo trovato la Fiorentina in fase calante. Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Alex, Kucka, Bacca su tutti. Bonaventura a parte: tecnica individuale sopraffina, grinta e corsa; ad averne uno così a destra..



Basterebbe prendere Perotti..


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

Abate nella sua infinita scarsezza è molto meno distruttivo di De Sciglio.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>




quello che dovrebbe fare Montolivo


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6,5
Romagnoli 6
Alex 6
Antonelli 7
Honda 6,5
MONTOLIVO 7
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 7
Niang 6
Bacca 7,5

Kucka 6
Boateng 6,5
Balotelli s.v.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una discreta vittoria, favorita dalla pochezza degli avversari.
> 
> Attenzione, però, a non sopravvalutarla eccessivamente come accaduto in passato.



Pochezza degli avversari?
Questi hanno battuto l'Inter 4-1 a San Siro e contro Napoli e Roma se la sono giocata sino all'ultimo. Dare qualche merito al Milan ogni tanto non farebbe male.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pochezza degli avversari?
> Questi hanno battuto l'Inter 4-1 a San Siro e contro Napoli e Roma se la sono giocata sino all'ultimo. *Dare qualche merito al Milan ogni tanto non farebbe male*.



Quoto, però stai parlando di un sacco di tempo fa, l'ultima partita dice che hanno preso una sveglia da una squadra sotto di noi.

Proviamo a dare continuità di risultati.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto, però stai parlando di un sacco di tempo fa, l'ultima partita dice che hanno preso una sveglia da una squadra sotto di noi.
> 
> Proviamo a dare continuità di risultati.



Ma per carità, è in calo adesso la Viola, però il Milan ha eseguito un piano di gara perfetto stasera.


----------



## Aron (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tre punti da portare in cascina.
Il goal di Boateng mi ha entusiasmato, proprio perchè non me l'aspettavo, ma Boateng è così, nel bene e nel male. Stasera, fortunatamente nel bene.


----------



## Aron (17 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a dare continuità di risultati.



Il derby è l'ennessima prova del nove.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il derby è l'ennessima prova del nove.



Se vinciamo con l'empoli posso anche pareggiare al derby, firmerei.


----------



## TheZio (17 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tre punti da portare in cascina.
> Il goal di Boateng mi ha entusiasmato, proprio perchè non me l'aspettavo, ma Boateng è così, nel bene e nel male. Stasera, fortunatamente nel bene.



Vero ma il Boa mi pare un po' grosso eh onestamente


----------



## TheZio (17 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo con l'empoli posso anche pareggiare al derby, firmerei.



Occhio che il nostro vero problema è con le piccole.. Facciamo fatica a sbloccar la partita e a chiuderla..
Più facile vincere con l inter e non battere l empoli x me..


----------



## The Ripper (17 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo con l'empoli posso anche pareggiare al derby, firmerei.



scontri duretti da vincere


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Occhio che il nostro vero problema è con le piccole.. Facciamo fatica a sbloccar la partita e a chiuderla..
> Più facile vincere con l inter e non battere l empoli x me..



Eh si, infatti gli scontri diretti li abbiamo vinti tutti...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> scontri duretti da vincere



Con l'empoli non lo considero uno scontro diretto, sono lì meritatamente ma tra un po' molleranno.

Con l'inter è vero, ma se dovessimo perdere comincerebbe a farsi difficile cacciare il naso oltre il sesto posto.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ora come ora te la giochi più con l'F.C. Handanovic che con l'Empoli.


----------



## TheZio (17 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Eh si, infatti gli scontri diretti li abbiamo vinti tutti...



Sicuramente li abbiamo giocati meglio rispetto al Verona, Bologna e Carpi..


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2016)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Chi altro ci metteresti? Okay, magari anche Romagnoli e Jack, ma poi niente più.



Ma da quanto segui il Milan? Balotelli e Boateng i nostri uomini migliori? Spero per la tua integrità psichica che ci stai trollando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Penso sempre che vincere contro avversari scarsi, o comunque bravi ma che non attraversano un gran momento di forma, sia sempre e solo un merito. In passato abbiamo perso o pareggiato molte di queste partite.

Questa squadra però ha un dannato bisogno di continuità.


----------



## Victorss (18 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5 da sicurezza
Abate 6,5 più per la prestazione difensiva
Romagnoli 7 impeccabile
Alex 6,5 non sbaglia niente
Antonelli 7 un motorino
Honda 6,5 ottima partita si sacrifica moltissimo in copertura
Montolivo 6,5 ha fatto anche un bel lancio..
Bertolacci 5,5 solo per le due verticalizzazioni nel secondo tempo, primo tempo da 4.orribile
Bonaventura 7 il solito
Niang 6 pasticcia un Po ma corre tantissimo, esce stremato
Bacca 7,5 bomber

Kucka 7 oltre ai muscoli ci mette il cervello, che lancio sul goal del tamarro!
Boateng 7 entra e segna: Tamarro style.
Balotelli s.v. sul finale tiene la palla lontana, sembra tonico..vediamo.


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6.5
Abate 5 Non azzecca un cross neanche per sbaglio
Romagnoli 7 Le prende tutte
Alex 7 La sua esperienza aiuta anche Alessio. Sempre presente e concentrato nelle azioni offensive della viola
Antonelli 5 Corre e si sbatte ma ha evidenti limiti
Montolivo 6.5 In fase di interdizione, 5 in fase di manovra quindi 6
Bertolacci 5 Prestazione insufficente. Svegliati
Bonaventura 7 Il miglior giocatore della serie A attualmente dopo Higuain. Manca un pò il golletto, speriamo ce lo regali nel derby e ci faccia vincere
Honda 6.5 Tanto lavoro senza palla e buone trame in fase di costruzione
Bacca 6.5 Cecchino, arrivassero piu palloni
Niang 6 Oggi si è allargato spesso ed è stato un pò fumoso anche se ha avuto buoni spunti in velocità. Deve giocare piu vicino la porta. E' una buonissima punta.

Kucka 7 Entra e toglie il pallone dalla testa di Kalinic che molto probabilmente ci sarebbe costato il momentaneo 1-1. Fa un assist al bacio a Boateng che permette di chiudere la partita.
Balotelli 6 Entra col piglio giusto, salvo infortuni potrà tornarci utile.
Boateng 6.5 Formazione fisica precaria, ma chiude la partita con un bell'inserimento alle spalle della difesa, andando poi a saltare il portiere con un bel controllo, giocatore atipico, può fare il bello ma anche il cattivo tempo, speriamo che Sinisa lo sappia strigliare bene


----------



## Serginho (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ottima partita preparata molto bene da Mihaijlovic, gliene va dato atto. Purtroppo non avremo mai questa continuita' anche per la mancanza di qualita' nella rosa. Il mercato sarebbe fondamentale ma ovviamente non ci spera nessun milanista


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ottima partita preparata molto bene da Mihaijlovic, gliene va dato atto. Purtroppo non avremo mai questa continuita' anche per la mancanza di qualita' nella rosa. Il mercato sarebbe fondamentale ma ovviamente non ci spera nessun milanista



Non ci credo, gli hai dato dei meriti. 

Sbronzo ?


----------



## Marco23 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una discreta vittoria, favorita dalla pochezza degli avversari.
> 
> Attenzione, però, a non sopravvalutarla eccessivamente come accaduto in passato.



no dai, la fiorentina è forte. buona vittoria


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ottima partita preparata molto bene da Mihaijlovic, gliene va dato atto. Purtroppo non avremo mai questa continuita' anche per la mancanza di qualita' nella rosa. Il mercato sarebbe fondamentale ma ovviamente non ci spera nessun milanista



concordo con te stavolta


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ottima partita preparata molto bene da Mihaijlovic, gliene va dato atto. Purtroppo non avremo mai questa continuita' anche per la mancanza di qualita' nella rosa. Il mercato sarebbe fondamentale ma ovviamente non ci spera nessun milanista



Infatti, Mihajlovic come tanti altri allenatori avrebbe fatto bene con una squadra costruita meglio e con UNA SOCIETÀ.


----------



## Serginho (18 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo, gli hai dato dei meriti.
> 
> Sbronzo ?



Dei miei amici si sono impossessati del pc 

No scherzi a parte ritengo sempre Mihaijovic un allenatore scarso, ma stasera la squadra girava, l'ho notato fin dal primo minuto e ho la decenza di ammetterlo senza paraocchi


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2016)

3 punti che possono essere importanti, non ho visto quello che mi piace perche ci hanno dominato troppo a centrocampo cmq vittoria meritata che aspetto possa servire per migliorare sopratutto sul piano della continuità e personalità...

Gigio 6
Abate 5
Alex 6 
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 6
Honda 6
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 5
Jack 7
Niang 6
Bacca 7

Kucka 7
KPB s.v
Balotelli s.v


----------



## Kaladin85 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Una buona partita, finalmente: quando schieri la formazione migliore possibile, senza i vari cerci e de sciglio, i risultati arrivano.
Bene tutti, chi più (montolivo e honda) chi meno (abate e bertolacci).


----------



## Aragorn (18 Gennaio 2016)

Buon Milan, ma una rondine non fa primavera


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ho visto solo il primo tempo, e decisamente non ho visto sto gran partitone, la Fiorentina si è impossessata in maniera sterile del centrocampo e noi cercavamo di ripartire con pochissima lucidità a parte il bel gol di Bacca.

Il secondo tempo come è andato? vedendo gli higtlight non ho visto occasioni ne da una parte ne dall'altra a parte il raddoppio di Boateng.

Honda nel primo tempo come sempre molto intelligente tatticamente ma senza incisività in costruzione e finalizzazione.


----------



## Kaw (18 Gennaio 2016)

Commento solo ora ma la partita l'ho vista.
Io porrei l'attenzione sull'aspetto agonistico, sull'impegno e sull'abnegazione da parte di tutta la squadra.
Insieme alla partita con la Lazio, quella di ieri sera è stata una partita in cui ho visto lo spirito di squadra, tutti i giocatori che si sono aiutati l'un l'altro, e soprattutto ben centrati e consapevoli di cosa fare. Ho visto Honda fare praticamente il terzino aggiunto, una coppia di centrali che non ha sbagliato un intervento, Donna che non ha sbagliato un'uscita, Montolivo quasi una diga, Bonavenura che ha tenuto alla grande fino al 90esimo. Certo, non è stato per niente spettacolare ma sono dell'idea che prima di pensare in grande dobbiamo ricominciare dalle cose piccole. Può essere un inizio, in attesa di tempi migliori.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Gennaio 2016)

Una bella vittoria DI SQUADRA, finalmente. Montolivo preciso e attento, Honda che riesce a fare le cose nel modo giusto, sto forse sognando?


----------



## zlatan (18 Gennaio 2016)

Una buona partita, per quello che è il nostro contesto storico. Primo tempo gol e catenaccio, ma senza affanni la viola ha avuto il 70% di possesso , ma sappiamo che quello è inutile, secondo tempo meglio, e abbiamo legittimato la vittoria con un paio di buone occasioni, prima del raddoppio. Sono il primo che non sopporta calcisticamente Montolivo, ma ieri pur nella sua lentezza e apatia, ha fatto un paio di aperture illuminanti, che lo porta alla sufficienza piena. Mi sono illuso dopo Lazio Milan, e la partita seguente siamo stati dominati dall'atalanta in casa, e dopo Milan Sampdoria, e quella dopo abbiamo fatto ridere a CArpi. Quindi solo se vinceremo ad Empoli, e nella domenica successiva andiamo a meno cinque da quelli là, mi inizierò ad illudere altrimenti lascerò perdere per quest'anno
Donnarumma 6 Qualche respinta col brivido all'inizio e nel secondo tempo con i pugni, ma nel complesso sicuro e praticamente disoccupato
Abate 5,5 Qualche buona diagonale difensiva ma non spinge mai e quelle poche volte non azzecca un cross che sia uno.
Romagnoli 7. Sicuro determinato, poco lavoro ma fatto bene, direi la migliore prova in rossonero
Alex 6 Non corre rischi poche sbavature
Antonelli 6,5: E' il migliore o se volete il meno peggio dei nostri terzini anche lui non fa cross, ma si sbatte sale, rischia di segnare, bravo.
Montolivo 6 Di più mi è impossibile dargli, proprio non ce la faccio, ma ieri non ha fatto danni, e in più ha fatto un paio di aperture illuminanti sbalorditive considerando l'elemento.
Bertolacci 5,5 Ha fatto i primi 20 minuti senza toccare palla, e credo sia un record, essendo un centrocampista. Nel secondo mostra buone cose, ho l'impressione che gli serva un gol per sbloccarsi, per me devono giocare lui e Kucka a come coppia centrale
Bonaventura 7 Sembra in calo rispetto a prima di Natale, ma sempre ad altissimi livelli, ottimo il lancio sul gol, sempre imprevedibile nei suoi dribbling
Bacca 7 Fosse anche solo per il gol. Ma in più si sbatte corre pressa, rimane il dubbio che nel Napoli sarebbe a 20 gol, ma se un giorno avremo un regista serio, speriamo sia ancora con noi
Niang 6 Non tira mai, ma per sbattersi si sbatte corre pressa e rientra, non si puo' dare meno di 6
Kucka 7. Il lancio per il gol è un gioiello, dovrebbe giocare sempre e al massimo devono essere gli altri a ruotare.
Boa 6,5 Solo il gol ma basta e avanza
Balotelli S.v. uno spunto sulla fascia, pochi minuti ma la speranza è di riaverlo dalla panchina può fare male in alcune partite


----------

